# i hope



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

my red shoal starts to spawn so i can have a constant supply of characin feeders lol i may set up a cichlid breeding tank as well...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well if you want advice on breeding your reds then let me move you to the proper forum.


----------

